# مخترعون واختراعات



## +مادونا+ (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏ 

‏ 
‏( أ ) ‏ 

ــ آرثــــــر ويـن _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطـعـة / 1913 / أمريكي 

ــ أبـوبـكر الـفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد شـاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفـغـانـيـة / 1747 / أفـغـاني ‏ 

ــ أحمد غــلـوش ___________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية منع المسكرات /‏ 

ــ أدوارد جــيــنر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجـدري /‏ 

ــ أراســـكـا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ أ . لافــــاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ــ ألـبــير مـارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي 

ــ أمـيديه بوليـيـه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

ــ أنـدريـه مـيشلين _________________ واضع عـلم خصائص الغـازات / فرنسي 

ــ أنـطـوان بيكريـل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

ــ أوسـتـوالـد ______________________ المؤسـس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ أوغـست برتـولـدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ ابراهيم بن الأغـلب _______________ مؤسـس دولة الأغـالبة / ‏ 

ــ ابـن الـنـفـيـس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ــ ابـن الـهــيـثــم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهـرة الانـعـكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ــ ابـن زهـــــــــر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجـرب / اندلسي 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص الـعـطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعـوية /‏ 

ــ ابـن يـونـــــس ___________________ مخترع رقـاص الـسـاعـة /‏ 

ــ ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غـير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

ــ إدوار تـيـلـلـر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ــ ادوارد باكويـل ___________________ مخترع نظام الـنـقـد الورقي / انجليزي 

ــ اسحاق سنجـر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجـلـيـزي 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف الـعـلاقة بين اللـون وتـشـتـت الـضوء ‏ 

ــ الإخـوة رايــت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

ــ الإخـوة روفــر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافـلام /‏ 

ــ الإخـوة مونتجولفـيـيـه ___________ مخترعـا الـبـالـون / 1783 / فرنسيـيـن 

ــ الإخـوة ويـلـبر ــ أورنـيـل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعـية / 1899 /‏ 

ــ الــبــابــلـيــون ___________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

ــ الخليل بن أحمد الفراهـيـدي _______ مبتكر عـلم الـعـروض /‏ 

ــ الـصـيـنـيـــون ___________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

ــ الـفـرد نـوبـــل ___________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

ــ الـفـونـسو دي سـوزا _____________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

ــ الكساندر جراهام بل _____________ مخترع الـتـلـفـون / 1887 / أمريكي 

ــ الكساندرو فليمنج _______________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ الكـسـنـدر بــان __________________ مكتشف الساعـة الكهربائية /‏ 

ــ الكسندر هامبولت _______________ مؤسس عـلم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

ــ اليساندرو فولـتـا _______________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايـطـالي 

ــ اليشا جريفز أوتيس _____________ مبتكر المصـعـد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ امريكو فسبوتشي _______________ مكتشف نهر الأمـازون / ايـطـالي 

ــ انريكو فـيرمي ___________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

ــ انطوان لافوازييـه _______________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ انـطـون مزن شرودر __________ مكتشف الـفـوسـفـور الأحـمـر / 1845 / نمساوي 

ــ اوتمار مرجوتثالر _______________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ــ ايجورسيكورسكي _______________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ــ ايـدهـمان كورتـيز _______________ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

ــ ايـنبـال كاراتــشي _______________ مبتكر الكاراكاتـير / ايـطـالي 

ــ ايـه دي تـوريــس _______________ مخترع الجـيـتـار / 1850 / اسـبـاني ‏ 

‏( ب ) ‏ 

ــ بــارديـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

ــ بـارســـتر ____________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

ــ بـاســـكال ____________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

ــ برتولو موديـان __________________ مكـتـشـف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

ــ بــرتـيـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

ــ بــرقــوق ____________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

ــ بريستـلي ____________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

ــ بـطليموس الأول _________________ مؤسـس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قـادة الاسكندر ‏ 

ــ بـلانـكارد ____________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

ــ بـليـز باسكـال ____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

ــ بنيامين فرانكلين ________________ مخترع مانـعـة الصواعـق /‏ 

ــ بنيتوموسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

ــ بـــوديــن ____________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

ــ بــــورش ____________________ مخترع الـعـدسات ذات البـعـدين /‏ 

ــ بول جوليوس رويـتر _____________ مؤسـس وكالة رويـتر للانباء / 1851 / ألمـاني 

ــ بول مولـر ____________________ مكتشف مـادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

ــ بـــويــــــل _________ مكتشف مكونات الغـلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلـنـدي 

ــ بيدرو دي منـدوزا _______________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني 

‏( ت ) ‏ 

‏ ــ تايلـر يـونـج ____________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

ــ تــوريــشللي ____________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايـطـالـي 

ــ تـوماس اديـسـون ________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمـريكي 

ــ تومـــاس ســــانت ________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ تـيـودور بـلهارس ________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي 

‏( ج ) ‏ 

ــ جابرييل ليبمان ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك بابـنـيـه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معـل السرعـة / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك كونـتـيـه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

ــ جـاكـوب شيـك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جــــــالـيـلـيــو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايـطالي 

ــ جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العـطور / 1709 / ايـطـالي ‏ 

ــ جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ــ ج . بـيـــدلـــر ____________ مخترع آلة التصوير الـنـسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

ــ سـالفـيـنوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايـطـالي 

ــ جورج افرسـت ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعـلى قمة في الـعـالم / ‏ 

ــ جـورج ايـسـتمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

ــ جريجوري بـيتـكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـورج بولـمـان __________________ مخترع عـربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

ــ جـورج دانـلـوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخـة / اسكتلندي 

ــ جـورج سـتيـفـنـسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

ــ جـورج فـروسـت _________________ مخترع راديـو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـورج مـنـدل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

ــ جـوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

ــ جـوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

ــ جـوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

ــ جـون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـــــون بـــيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون المـلـون / أمريكي 

ــ جــــون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عـمى الألـوان / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ جـــــــون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـــون كابـوت ___________________ مكتشف كـنـدا / 1497 /‏ 

ــ جـــون لـيـسـلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

ــ جـــــون نابـير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

ــ جـــــون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعـواد الـثـقـاب /‏ 

ــ جـوهان جوتـنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألمـاني 

ــ جـــيــد ديـــزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

ــ جـيـر هــاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسـبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ جـيــســوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

ــ جيسي ريـنـــو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

ــ جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس فرانـسيـس _______________ مخترع الـتـوربيـن / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس كـــــوك _________________ مكتشف اسـترالـيـا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

ــ جيمس وات ___________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسـكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ جـين ساري فرينـا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا / 1850 / ألمـاني ‏ ​


----------



## +مادونا+ (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*


‏( د ) ‏ 

ــ داتــســون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجلـيزي 

ــ دانـيـال فهرنهايـت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهيت / ألمـاني 

ــ دفـيـد هـوجـس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ دوم بيـنـشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عـند الأسماك /‏ 

ــ دي تورنـست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ــ ديـــزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألمـاني 

‏( ر ) ‏ 

ــ راشـد الـغـنـوشـي ________________ مؤسـس حركة الاتجاه الاسـلامي بـتـونـس ‏ 

ــ رايـس أليلـوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

ــ رذرفـورد ____________ مكتشف أشـعـة ألــفــا و بـيـتـا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

ــ روبـرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسـس الحركة الكشفية في الـعـالم / انجـليزي ‏ 

ــ روبرت بــيري ___________________ مكـتـشـف الـقـطـب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

ــ روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثـومة الكولـيرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ روبرت هـــوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

ــ روجيه بـيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

ــ رودريجو دي باستـيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

ــ رولانـد هــــــل ___________________ مبتـكـر الـطـوابـع / ‏ 

ــ رونـتـجــن ___________________ مكتشف أشـعـة اكـس / 1895 / ألمـاني 

ــ ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

ــ ريـنـيـه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعـة الطبيب / فرنسي 
‏( ز ) ‏ 
ــ زبـلـن ___________________ مخترع المنـطــاد / 1900 / ألمــاني

‏( س ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ ســــابـين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شـلل الأطفـال /‏ 

ــ سـانت بازيـل ___________________ مؤسـس أول مستشفى / يـوناني 

ــ سباستيـان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

ــ سـبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ــ ســتـانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ــ ستيـفـنـسـون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

ــ ســـــوان ___________________ مخترع الأشـعـة /‏ 

ــ سـيـث هانـت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعـة الدبابيس / أمريكي
‏( ش ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ شارلـز هـيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

ــ شارلـزجـوديـيـر ________________ مخترع المطاط المقـسي / 1893 /‏ 

ــ شالـنـبـرجر __________________ مخترع الـعـداد /‏ 

ــ شـا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعـة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

ــ شــــوكـــلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

ــ شـونبـيان _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الأوزون / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ص ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ صمويل مـورس ________________ مخترع الـتـلـغـراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ط ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ طـالــيـــس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي 

‏ ( ع ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ عـبـدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسـس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

ــ عــلي بن فـرنـاس _______________ أول من وصف عـملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ف ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ فـارادي ____________________ مخترع الديـنـامـو / 1830 / ‏ 

ــ فـارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ فـاسكودي جـاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتـغـالي ‏ 

ــ فرانسيسكو بيـزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

ــ فرانك روبرتـســون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)‏ 

ــ فـرديـنـانـد كاريــــه _______________ مخترع الـثـلاجـة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ فــرويـد ____________________ واضع عـلم الـنـفـس التحليلي /‏ 

ــ فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

ــ فريدريك هـوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

ــ فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المـسـجـل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

ــ فـون بـهـرنـغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألمـاني 

ــ فـون دريــبـل ____________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ فيتوريو بوتيـجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

ــ فـيـثاغــورس ____________________ مكتشف جـدول الضرب / أغـريـقي ‏ 

ــ فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك ( الأستيكة ) / برتغالي ‏ 

ــ فيـلـونار نـدورث _________________ مخترع الـتـلـفـاز /‏ 

ــ هيـبـولت فــــيزو _________________ حـدد سـرعـة الضـوء / 1849 / فرنسي 

‏( ك ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ كـارل انـدرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجـب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـارل بـيـنز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألمـاني 

ــ كـارل لانـد شتاينر ________________ مكـتـشـف فصائل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كـافـنـديس _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

ــ كــرمـانـاك _____________________ مخترع لـعـبة الشطرنـج /‏ 

ــ كـــريـــــــد _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نقل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر عـلامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كـوبـا /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

ــ كـريـسـتـوفـــوري ________________ مخترع الـبـيـانـو / 1710 / ايـطـالي 

ــ كـريــل _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نـقـل الـدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـلـــــود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

ــ كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

ــ كــوبـــــــر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقـت /‏ 

ــ كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

ــ كـــيــــــلـر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ل ) ‏ 

‏ 
ــ لابـــلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعـة الشمسية /‏ 

ــ لا د د _____________________ مخترع قـلـم الحـبر /‏ 

ــ لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

ــ لوفــلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

ــ لانــــــد _____________________ مخترع القلم الجـاف /‏ 

ــ لانـســتن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

ــ لانـيـــــك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

ــ لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجـود الـتـيـار الكهربائي / ايـطالي ‏ 

ــ لويـس باسـتور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

ــ لويـس بــريـــل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

ــ لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عـملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ــ ليفـنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 
‏ 

‏( م ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ مـاجـلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتـغـالي 

ــ مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس عـلم التشريح المجهري / ايـطالي 

ــ ماركوس تيـرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ــ ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديـو / 1895 / ايـطـالي 

ــ ماري كوري & iexcl; بيـيـر كـوري _____ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنـسـيـان ‏ 

ــ مايكل انجلـو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايـطـالي 

ــ مايكل فـاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغـناطيسي / انجلـيـزي 

ــ محمد بـن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

ــ محمد بـن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفـر /‏ 

ــ مـنــديـلـيــف ______ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عـنصر أو عـدة عـناصر/ روسي 

ــ مــورس _____________________ مخترع الـتـلغـراف /‏ 

‏ 

‏( ن ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ نـولانـد بـوشـنال ________________ مخترع لعـبة الأتاري / ‏ 

ــ نيقـولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

ــ نيقولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر الـعـربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي 

‏( هـ ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ هـاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

ــ هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الـغـسـالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـانز لـيـبـرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هـولنـدي ‏ 

ــ هــانـكـوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ هايمان ليـبـمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هــايـنز فــورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

ــ هـرتـــــــز ____________________ مكـتـشـف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

ــ هرنانـدو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ــ هـ . ســيــلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

ــ هـنري بيكـيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعـة بيتـا / فرنسي 

ــ هـنري دونان ____________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية الصليب الأحمر / سـويـسـري ‏ 

ــ هـنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهـيـلـيـوم /‏ 

ــ هـنري مـــــل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

ــ هـنري هيـلـد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ هـوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في الـعـمليات الجراحية /‏ 

ــ هـولانــــــــــد ___________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـولـــــت ___________________ مبتكر الجـرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

ــ هـيـنج برانـد ___________________ مكتشف مادة الـفـوسفـور / 1669 / ألمـاني 

‏( و ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ وارنر فون سيمنـس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألمـاني 

ــ واطـــســـون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ــ ولـتر هــنـت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

ــ وليم جلـبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

ــ وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغـازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

ــ وليم هـارفي ____________________ مكـتـشـف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

ــ ولـيم هـــانـا ____________________ مبـتـكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ وليم هـرتشل ____________________ مكتشف الأشعـة تحت الحمراء / انجلـيزي ‏ 

ــ ويـــدغــــود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ــ ويــــلر ____________________ مخترع المروحـة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ــ ويليام بــويـنج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام مورجـان _________________ مبتكر لـعـبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ــ ويليام هيرتـشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ ويـليـس كاريـيـر ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ي ) ‏ 

‏ ــ يحـيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المـغـرب ‏ 

ــ يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعـواد الثـقاب / 1852 / سـويـدي 

ــ يوهان كـيـلر ____________________ مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألمـاني​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

تسلمي يا مادونا 
معلومات مفيدة ...


----------



## +مادونا+ (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

تسلم ع مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

شكرا


----------



## +مادونا+ (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

ميرسى ع مرورك


----------



## kajo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

موضوع شيق جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +مادونا+ (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

مشكور كاجو ع مرورك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

*مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏ 

‏ 
‏( أ ) ‏ 

ــ آرثــــــر ويـن _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطـعـة / 1913 / أمريكي 

ــ أبـوبـكر الـفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد شـاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفـغـانـيـة / 1747 / أفـغـاني ‏ 

ــ أحمد غــلـوش ___________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية منع المسكرات /‏ 

ــ أدوارد جــيــنر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجـدري /‏ 

ــ أراســـكـا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ أ . لافــــاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ــ ألـبــير مـارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي 

ــ أمـيديه بوليـيـه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

ــ أنـدريـه مـيشلين _________________ واضع عـلم خصائص الغـازات / فرنسي 

ــ أنـطـوان بيكريـل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

ــ أوسـتـوالـد ______________________ المؤسـس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ أوغـست برتـولـدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ ابراهيم بن الأغـلب _______________ مؤسـس دولة الأغـالبة / ‏ 

ــ ابـن الـنـفـيـس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ــ ابـن الـهــيـثــم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهـرة الانـعـكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ــ ابـن زهـــــــــر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجـرب / اندلسي 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص الـعـطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعـوية /‏ 

ــ ابـن يـونـــــس ___________________ مخترع رقـاص الـسـاعـة /‏ 

ــ ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غـير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

ــ إدوار تـيـلـلـر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ــ ادوارد باكويـل ___________________ مخترع نظام الـنـقـد الورقي / انجليزي 

ــ اسحاق سنجـر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجـلـيـزي 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف الـعـلاقة بين اللـون وتـشـتـت الـضوء ‏ 

ــ الإخـوة رايــت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

ــ الإخـوة روفــر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافـلام /‏ 

ــ الإخـوة مونتجولفـيـيـه ___________ مخترعـا الـبـالـون / 1783 / فرنسيـيـن 

ــ الإخـوة ويـلـبر ــ أورنـيـل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعـية / 1899 /‏ 

ــ الــبــابــلـيــون ___________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

ــ الخليل بن أحمد الفراهـيـدي _______ مبتكر عـلم الـعـروض /‏ 

ــ الـصـيـنـيـــون ___________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

ــ الـفـرد نـوبـــل ___________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

ــ الـفـونـسو دي سـوزا _____________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

ــ الكساندر جراهام بل _____________ مخترع الـتـلـفـون / 1887 / أمريكي 

ــ الكساندرو فليمنج _______________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ الكـسـنـدر بــان __________________ مكتشف الساعـة الكهربائية /‏ 

ــ الكسندر هامبولت _______________ مؤسس عـلم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

ــ اليساندرو فولـتـا _______________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايـطـالي 

ــ اليشا جريفز أوتيس _____________ مبتكر المصـعـد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ امريكو فسبوتشي _______________ مكتشف نهر الأمـازون / ايـطـالي 

ــ انريكو فـيرمي ___________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

ــ انطوان لافوازييـه _______________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ انـطـون مزن شرودر __________ مكتشف الـفـوسـفـور الأحـمـر / 1845 / نمساوي 

ــ اوتمار مرجوتثالر _______________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ــ ايجورسيكورسكي _______________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ــ ايـدهـمان كورتـيز _______________ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

ــ ايـنبـال كاراتــشي _______________ مبتكر الكاراكاتـير / ايـطـالي 

ــ ايـه دي تـوريــس _______________ مخترع الجـيـتـار / 1850 / اسـبـاني ‏ 

‏( ب ) ‏ 

ــ بــارديـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

ــ بـارســـتر ____________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

ــ بـاســـكال ____________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

ــ برتولو موديـان __________________ مكـتـشـف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

ــ بــرتـيـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

ــ بــرقــوق ____________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

ــ بريستـلي ____________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

ــ بـطليموس الأول _________________ مؤسـس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قـادة الاسكندر ‏ 

ــ بـلانـكارد ____________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

ــ بـليـز باسكـال ____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

ــ بنيامين فرانكلين ________________ مخترع مانـعـة الصواعـق /‏ 

ــ بنيتوموسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

ــ بـــوديــن ____________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

ــ بــــورش ____________________ مخترع الـعـدسات ذات البـعـدين /‏ 

ــ بول جوليوس رويـتر _____________ مؤسـس وكالة رويـتر للانباء / 1851 / ألمـاني 

ــ بول مولـر ____________________ مكتشف مـادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

ــ بـــويــــــل _________ مكتشف مكونات الغـلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلـنـدي 

ــ بيدرو دي منـدوزا _______________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني 

‏( ت ) ‏ 

‏ ــ تايلـر يـونـج ____________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

ــ تــوريــشللي ____________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايـطـالـي 

ــ تـوماس اديـسـون ________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمـريكي 

ــ تومـــاس ســــانت ________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ تـيـودور بـلهارس ________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي 

‏( ج ) ‏ 

ــ جابرييل ليبمان ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك بابـنـيـه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معـل السرعـة / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك كونـتـيـه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

ــ جـاكـوب شيـك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جــــــالـيـلـيــو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايـطالي 

ــ جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العـطور / 1709 / ايـطـالي ‏ 

ــ جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ــ ج . بـيـــدلـــر ____________ مخترع آلة التصوير الـنـسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

ــ سـالفـيـنوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايـطـالي 

ــ جورج افرسـت ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعـلى قمة في الـعـالم / ‏ 

ــ جـورج ايـسـتمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

ــ جريجوري بـيتـكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـورج بولـمـان __________________ مخترع عـربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

ــ جـورج دانـلـوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخـة / اسكتلندي 

ــ جـورج سـتيـفـنـسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

ــ جـورج فـروسـت _________________ مخترع راديـو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـورج مـنـدل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

ــ جـوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

ــ جـوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

ــ جـوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

ــ جـون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـــــون بـــيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون المـلـون / أمريكي 

ــ جــــون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عـمى الألـوان / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ جـــــــون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـــون كابـوت ___________________ مكتشف كـنـدا / 1497 /‏ 

ــ جـــون لـيـسـلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

ــ جـــــون نابـير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

ــ جـــــون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعـواد الـثـقـاب /‏ 

ــ جـوهان جوتـنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألمـاني 

ــ جـــيــد ديـــزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

ــ جـيـر هــاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسـبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ جـيــســوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

ــ جيسي ريـنـــو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

ــ جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس فرانـسيـس _______________ مخترع الـتـوربيـن / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس كـــــوك _________________ مكتشف اسـترالـيـا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

ــ جيمس وات ___________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسـكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ جـين ساري فرينـا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا / 1850 / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏( د ) ‏ 

ــ داتــســون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجلـيزي 

ــ دانـيـال فهرنهايـت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهيت / ألمـاني 

ــ دفـيـد هـوجـس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ دوم بيـنـشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عـند الأسماك /‏ 

ــ دي تورنـست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ــ ديـــزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألمـاني 

‏( ر ) ‏ 

ــ راشـد الـغـنـوشـي ________________ مؤسـس حركة الاتجاه الاسـلامي بـتـونـس ‏ 

ــ رايـس أليلـوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

ــ رذرفـورد ____________ مكتشف أشـعـة ألــفــا و بـيـتـا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

ــ روبـرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسـس الحركة الكشفية في الـعـالم / انجـليزي ‏ 

ــ روبرت بــيري ___________________ مكـتـشـف الـقـطـب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

ــ روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثـومة الكولـيرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ روبرت هـــوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

ــ روجيه بـيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

ــ رودريجو دي باستـيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

ــ رولانـد هــــــل ___________________ مبتـكـر الـطـوابـع / ‏ 

ــ رونـتـجــن ___________________ مكتشف أشـعـة اكـس / 1895 / ألمـاني 

ــ ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

ــ ريـنـيـه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعـة الطبيب / فرنسي 

‏( ز ) ‏ 
ــ زبـلـن ___________________ مخترع المنـطــاد / 1900 / ألمــاني

‏( س ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ ســــابـين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شـلل الأطفـال /‏ 

ــ سـانت بازيـل ___________________ مؤسـس أول مستشفى / يـوناني 

ــ سباستيـان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

ــ سـبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ــ ســتـانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ــ ستيـفـنـسـون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

ــ ســـــوان ___________________ مخترع الأشـعـة /‏ 

ــ سـيـث هانـت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعـة الدبابيس / أمريكي

‏( ش ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ شارلـز هـيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

ــ شارلـزجـوديـيـر ________________ مخترع المطاط المقـسي / 1893 /‏ 

ــ شالـنـبـرجر __________________ مخترع الـعـداد /‏ 

ــ شـا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعـة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

ــ شــــوكـــلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

ــ شـونبـيان _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الأوزون / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ص ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ صمويل مـورس ________________ مخترع الـتـلـغـراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ط ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ طـالــيـــس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي 

‏ ( ع ) ‏ 
‏ 

ــ عـبـدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسـس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

ــ عــلي بن فـرنـاس _______________ أول من وصف عـملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ف ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ فـارادي ____________________ مخترع الديـنـامـو / 1830 / ‏ 

ــ فـارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ فـاسكودي جـاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتـغـالي ‏ 

ــ فرانسيسكو بيـزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

ــ فرانك روبرتـســون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)‏ 

ــ فـرديـنـانـد كاريــــه _______________ مخترع الـثـلاجـة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ فــرويـد ____________________ واضع عـلم الـنـفـس التحليلي /‏ 

ــ فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

ــ فريدريك هـوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

ــ فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المـسـجـل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

ــ فـون بـهـرنـغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألمـاني 

ــ فـون دريــبـل ____________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ فيتوريو بوتيـجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

ــ فـيـثاغــورس ____________________ مكتشف جـدول الضرب / أغـريـقي ‏ 

ــ فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك ( الأستيكة ) / برتغالي ‏ 

ــ فيـلـونار نـدورث _________________ مخترع الـتـلـفـاز /‏ 

ــ هيـبـولت فــــيزو _________________ حـدد سـرعـة الضـوء / 1849 / فرنسي 

‏( ك ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ كـارل انـدرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجـب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـارل بـيـنز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألمـاني 

ــ كـارل لانـد شتاينر ________________ مكـتـشـف فصائل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كـافـنـديس _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

ــ كــرمـانـاك _____________________ مخترع لـعـبة الشطرنـج /‏ 

ــ كـــريـــــــد _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نقل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر عـلامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كـوبـا /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

ــ كـريـسـتـوفـــوري ________________ مخترع الـبـيـانـو / 1710 / ايـطـالي 

ــ كـريــل _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نـقـل الـدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـلـــــود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

ــ كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

ــ كــوبـــــــر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقـت /‏ 

ــ كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

ــ كـــيــــــلـر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ل ) ‏ 
‏ 
ــ لابـــلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعـة الشمسية /‏ 

ــ لا د د _____________________ مخترع قـلـم الحـبر /‏ 

ــ لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

ــ لوفــلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

ــ لانــــــد _____________________ مخترع القلم الجـاف /‏ 

ــ لانـســتن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

ــ لانـيـــــك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

ــ لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجـود الـتـيـار الكهربائي / ايـطالي ‏ 

ــ لويـس باسـتور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

ــ لويـس بــريـــل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

ــ لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عـملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ــ ليفـنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 

‏( م ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ مـاجـلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتـغـالي 

ــ مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس عـلم التشريح المجهري / ايـطالي 

ــ ماركوس تيـرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ــ ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديـو / 1895 / ايـطـالي 

ــ ماري كوري & iexcl; بيـيـر كـوري _____ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنـسـيـان ‏ 

ــ مايكل انجلـو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايـطـالي 

ــ مايكل فـاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغـناطيسي / انجلـيـزي 

ــ محمد بـن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

ــ محمد بـن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفـر /‏ 

ــ مـنــديـلـيــف ______ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عـنصر أو عـدة عـناصر/ روسي 

ــ مــورس _____________________ مخترع الـتـلغـراف /‏ 

‏ 

‏( ن ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ نـولانـد بـوشـنال ________________ مخترع لعـبة الأتاري / ‏ 

ــ نيقـولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

ــ نيقولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر الـعـربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي 

‏( هـ ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ هـاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

ــ هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الـغـسـالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـانز لـيـبـرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هـولنـدي ‏ 

ــ هــانـكـوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ هايمان ليـبـمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هــايـنز فــورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

ــ هـرتـــــــز ____________________ مكـتـشـف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

ــ هرنانـدو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ــ هـ . ســيــلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

ــ هـنري بيكـيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعـة بيتـا / فرنسي 

ــ هـنري دونان ____________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية الصليب الأحمر / سـويـسـري ‏ 

ــ هـنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهـيـلـيـوم /‏ 

ــ هـنري مـــــل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

ــ هـنري هيـلـد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ هـوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في الـعـمليات الجراحية /‏ 

ــ هـولانــــــــــد ___________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـولـــــت ___________________ مبتكر الجـرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

ــ هـيـنج برانـد ___________________ مكتشف مادة الـفـوسفـور / 1669 / ألمـاني 

‏( و ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ وارنر فون سيمنـس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألمـاني 

ــ واطـــســـون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ــ ولـتر هــنـت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

ــ وليم جلـبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

ــ وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغـازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

ــ وليم هـارفي ____________________ مكـتـشـف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

ــ ولـيم هـــانـا ____________________ مبـتـكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ وليم هـرتشل ____________________ مكتشف الأشعـة تحت الحمراء / انجلـيزي ‏ 

ــ ويـــدغــــود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ــ ويــــلر ____________________ مخترع المروحـة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ــ ويليام بــويـنج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام مورجـان _________________ مبتكر لـعـبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ــ ويليام هيرتـشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ ويـليـس كاريـيـر ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ي ) ‏ 

‏ ــ يحـيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المـغـرب ‏ 

ــ يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعـواد الثـقاب / 1852 / سـويـدي 

ــ يوهان كـيـلر ____________________ مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألمـاني​


----------



## قلم حر (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

جميل جدا , لكن العنوان غير دقيق ( برأيي ) .
لو متقبله فكره تعديل العنوان , يا ريت تكتب العنوان الجديد , و أنا هاعدل العنوان .
مثلا : الكثير من النقاط تتحدث على اٍكتشافات .
لكن هذا لا يقلل أبدا من أن الموضوع ( موسوعه مصغره ) مهمه جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

اه طبعا لو حضرتك عايز تغير العنوان براحتك...

وسامحنى لو انا حطيت عنوان مش مناسب 

اللى حضرتك شايفه اعمله طبعا ​


----------



## قلم حر (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*



marmar_maroo قال:


> اه طبعا لو حضرتك عايز تغير العنوان براحتك...​
> 
> وسامحنى لو انا حطيت عنوان مش مناسب ​
> 
> اللى حضرتك شايفه اعمله طبعا ​


ربنا يبارك روعة ردك و تواضعك و أخلاقك الرائعة جدا .
أنا كنت متوقع رد اٍيجابي جدا , بس مش بالتواضع دا !
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
أيه رأيك بالعنوان ( مخترعون مكتشفون مميزون ) ؟
لو في أي أضافه عليه , أنا منتظرها .
لو بتحسي في عنوان تاني أفضل , كمان منتظره .
لو موافقه عليه بدون تعديل  , كمان منتظر ردك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة:yahoo:
ميرسي خالص على الموضوع 
بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع 
ربنا يباركك ياقمراية​


----------



## قلم حر (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

يثبت بتغيير العنوان , و عند وجود أي عنوان أنسب أرجو مراسلتي به للتغيير الفوري .
شكرا جزيلا .
سلام و نعمة .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*



قلم حر قال:


> ربنا يبارك روعة ردك و تواضعك و أخلاقك الرائعة جدا .
> أنا كنت متوقع رد اٍيجابي جدا , بس مش بالتواضع دا !
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .
> أيه رأيك بالعنوان ( مخترعون مكتشفون مميزون ) ؟
> ...



ميرسى أوى يا مشرفنا على كلامك الجميل ده.. 

بس صدقنى مش تواضع ولا حاجة 

حضرتك تؤمر طبعا...

وأنا متفقة مع حضرتك فى العنوان الجديد 

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالة على الموضوع الجميل والرائع دة 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## mareya (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

شكرا ليكي الموضوع حلو اوي و انا عندي طلب ربما يكون صعب بس ارجو مساعدتي  

من خلال هذا الموضوع اللذيذ حيث اتمنى ان كان الي يعرف موقع بيتكلم عن المكتشفين و الاكتشافات بطريقة مبسطة و يفهمها الاطفال الصغار اتمنى افادتي به ان كان الامر ممكن . 
 اشكر كم جدا جدا مقدما .
كما اني اعود و اشكرك على تعبك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

موضوع جميل
ميرسي الك عيوني


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*



nonogirl89 قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة:yahoo:
> ميرسي خالص على الموضوع
> بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يباركك ياقمراية​



ميرسى لمرورك يا نونو

ربنا يعوضك..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى اختى الغالة على الموضوع الجميل والرائع دة
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



ميرسى لمرورك يا فادى

ربنا يعوضك..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*



mareya قال:


> شكرا ليكي الموضوع حلو اوي و انا عندي طلب ربما يكون صعب بس ارجو مساعدتي
> 
> من خلال هذا الموضوع اللذيذ حيث اتمنى ان كان الي يعرف موقع بيتكلم عن المكتشفين و الاكتشافات بطريقة مبسطة و يفهمها الاطفال الصغار اتمنى افادتي به ان كان الامر ممكن .
> اشكر كم جدا جدا مقدما .
> كما اني اعود و اشكرك على تعبك و ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريا

ربنا يعوضك..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرسي الك عيوني



ميرسى لمرورك يا ارووجة  

ربنا يعوضك..​


----------



## mina1 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

*موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون مكتشفون مميزون .*

ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا 

ربنا يعوضك..


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2008)

*مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*


مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏ 
‏ 
‏( أ ) ‏ 


ــ آرثــــــر ويـن _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطـعـة / 1913 / أمريكي 

ــ أبـوبـكر الـفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد شـاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفـغـانـيـة / 1747 / أفـغـاني ‏ 

ــ أحمد غــلـوش ___________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية منع المسكرات /‏ 

ــ أدوارد جــيــنر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجـدري /‏ 

ــ أراســـكـا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ أ . لافــــاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ــ ألـبــير مـارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي 

ــ أمـيديه بوليـيـه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

ــ أنـدريـه مـيشلين _________________ واضع عـلم خصائص الغـازات / فرنسي 

ــ أنـطـوان بيكريـل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

ــ أوسـتـوالـد ______________________ المؤسـس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ أوغـست برتـولـدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ ابراهيم بن الأغـلب _______________ مؤسـس دولة الأغـالبة / ‏ 

ــ ابـن الـنـفـيـس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ــ ابـن الـهــيـثــم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهـرة الانـعـكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ــ ابـن زهـــــــــر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجـرب / اندلسي 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص الـعـطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعـوية /‏ 

ــ ابـن يـونـــــس ___________________ مخترع رقـاص الـسـاعـة /‏ 

ــ ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غـير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

ــ إدوار تـيـلـلـر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ــ ادوارد باكويـل ___________________ مخترع نظام الـنـقـد الورقي / انجليزي 

ــ اسحاق سنجـر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجـلـيـزي 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف الـعـلاقة بين اللـون وتـشـتـت الـضوء ‏ 

ــ الإخـوة رايــت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

ــ الإخـوة روفــر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافـلام /‏ 

ــ الإخـوة مونتجولفـيـيـه ___________ مخترعـا الـبـالـون / 1783 / فرنسيـيـن 

ــ الإخـوة ويـلـبر ــ أورنـيـل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعـية / 1899 /‏ 

ــ الــبــابــلـيــون ___________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

ــ الخليل بن أحمد الفراهـيـدي _______ مبتكر عـلم الـعـروض /‏ 

ــ الـصـيـنـيـــون ___________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

ــ الـفـرد نـوبـــل ___________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

ــ الـفـونـسو دي سـوزا _____________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

ــ الكساندر جراهام بل _____________ مخترع الـتـلـفـون / 1887 / أمريكي 

ــ الكساندرو فليمنج _______________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ الكـسـنـدر بــان __________________ مكتشف الساعـة الكهربائية /‏ 

ــ الكسندر هامبولت _______________ مؤسس عـلم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

ــ اليساندرو فولـتـا _______________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايـطـالي 

ــ اليشا جريفز أوتيس _____________ مبتكر المصـعـد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ امريكو فسبوتشي _______________ مكتشف نهر الأمـازون / ايـطـالي 

ــ انريكو فـيرمي ___________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

ــ انطوان لافوازييـه _______________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ انـطـون مزن شرودر __________ مكتشف الـفـوسـفـور الأحـمـر / 1845 / نمساوي 

ــ اوتمار مرجوتثالر _______________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ــ ايجورسيكورسكي _______________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ــ ايـدهـمان كورتـيز _______________ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

ــ ايـنبـال كاراتــشي _______________ مبتكر الكاراكاتـير / ايـطـالي 

ــ ايـه دي تـوريــس _______________ مخترع الجـيـتـار / 1850 / اسـبـاني ‏


‏( ب ) ‏ 


ــ بــارديـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

ــ بـارســـتر ____________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

ــ بـاســـكال ____________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

ــ برتولو موديـان __________________ مكـتـشـف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

ــ بــرتـيـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

ــ بــرقــوق ____________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

ــ بريستـلي ____________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

ــ بـطليموس الأول _________________ مؤسـس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قـادة الاسكندر ‏ 

ــ بـلانـكارد ____________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

ــ بـليـز باسكـال ____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

ــ بنيامين فرانكلين ________________ مخترع مانـعـة الصواعـق /‏ 

ــ بنيتوموسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

ــ بـــوديــن ____________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

ــ بــــورش ____________________ مخترع الـعـدسات ذات البـعـدين /‏ 

ــ بول جوليوس رويـتر _____________ مؤسـس وكالة رويـتر للانباء / 1851 / ألمـاني 

ــ بول مولـر ____________________ مكتشف مـادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

ــ بـــويــــــل _________ مكتشف مكونات الغـلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلـنـدي 

ــ بيدرو دي منـدوزا _______________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني 


‏( ت ) ‏ 



‏ ــ تايلـر يـونـج ____________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

ــ تــوريــشللي ____________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايـطـالـي 

ــ تـوماس اديـسـون ________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمـريكي 

ــ تومـــاس ســــانت ________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ تـيـودور بـلهارس ________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي 


‏( ج ) ‏ 


ــ جابرييل ليبمان ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك بابـنـيـه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معـل السرعـة / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك كونـتـيـه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

ــ جـاكـوب شيـك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جــــــالـيـلـيــو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايـطالي 

ــ جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العـطور / 1709 / ايـطـالي ‏ 

ــ جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ــ ج . بـيـــدلـــر ____________ مخترع آلة التصوير الـنـسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

ــ سـالفـيـنوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايـطـالي 

ــ جورج افرسـت ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعـلى قمة في الـعـالم / ‏ 

ــ جـورج ايـسـتمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

ــ جريجوري بـيتـكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـورج بولـمـان __________________ مخترع عـربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

ــ جـورج دانـلـوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخـة / اسكتلندي 

ــ جـورج سـتيـفـنـسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

ــ جـورج فـروسـت _________________ مخترع راديـو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـورج مـنـدل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

ــ جـوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

ــ جـوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

ــ جـوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

ــ جـون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـــــون بـــيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون المـلـون / أمريكي 

ــ جــــون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عـمى الألـوان / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ جـــــــون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـــون كابـوت ___________________ مكتشف كـنـدا / 1497 /‏ 

ــ جـــون لـيـسـلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

ــ جـــــون نابـير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

ــ جـــــون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعـواد الـثـقـاب /‏ 

ــ جـوهان جوتـنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألمـاني 

ــ جـــيــد ديـــزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

ــ جـيـر هــاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسـبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ جـيــســوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

ــ جيسي ريـنـــو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

ــ جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس فرانـسيـس _______________ مخترع الـتـوربيـن / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس كـــــوك _________________ مكتشف اسـترالـيـا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

ــ جيمس وات ___________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسـكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ جـين ساري فرينـا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا / 1850 / ألمـاني ‏ 


‏( د ) ‏ 


ــ داتــســون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجلـيزي 

ــ دانـيـال فهرنهايـت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهيت / ألمـاني 

ــ دفـيـد هـوجـس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ دوم بيـنـشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عـند الأسماك /‏ 

ــ دي تورنـست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ــ ديـــزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألمـاني 


‏( ر ) ‏ 


ــ راشـد الـغـنـوشـي ________________ مؤسـس حركة الاتجاه الاسـلامي بـتـونـس ‏ 

ــ رايـس أليلـوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

ــ رذرفـورد ____________ مكتشف أشـعـة ألــفــا و بـيـتـا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

ــ روبـرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسـس الحركة الكشفية في الـعـالم / انجـليزي ‏ 

ــ روبرت بــيري ___________________ مكـتـشـف الـقـطـب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

ــ روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثـومة الكولـيرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ روبرت هـــوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

ــ روجيه بـيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

ــ رودريجو دي باستـيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

ــ رولانـد هــــــل ___________________ مبتـكـر الـطـوابـع / ‏ 

ــ رونـتـجــن ___________________ مكتشف أشـعـة اكـس / 1895 / ألمـاني 

ــ ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

ــ ريـنـيـه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعـة الطبيب / فرنسي 
‏( ز ) ‏ 
ــ زبـلـن ___________________ مخترع المنـطــاد / 1900 / ألمــاني


‏( س ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ ســــابـين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شـلل الأطفـال /‏ 

ــ سـانت بازيـل ___________________ مؤسـس أول مستشفى / يـوناني 

ــ سباستيـان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

ــ سـبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ــ ســتـانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ــ ستيـفـنـسـون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

ــ ســـــوان ___________________ مخترع الأشـعـة /‏ 

ــ سـيـث هانـت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعـة الدبابيس / أمريكي


‏( ش ) ‏ 
‏ 

ــ شارلـز هـيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

ــ شارلـزجـوديـيـر ________________ مخترع المطاط المقـسي / 1893 /‏ 

ــ شالـنـبـرجر __________________ مخترع الـعـداد /‏ 

ــ شـا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعـة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

ــ شــــوكـــلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

ــ شـونبـيان _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الأوزون / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ص ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ صمويل مـورس ________________ مخترع الـتـلـغـراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ط ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ طـالــيـــس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي 


‏ ( ع ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ عـبـدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسـس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

ــ عــلي بن فـرنـاس _______________ أول من وصف عـملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ف ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ فـارادي ____________________ مخترع الديـنـامـو / 1830 / ‏ 

ــ فـارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ فـاسكودي جـاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتـغـالي ‏ 

ــ فرانسيسكو بيـزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

ــ فرانك روبرتـســون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)‏ 

ــ فـرديـنـانـد كاريــــه _______________ مخترع الـثـلاجـة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ فــرويـد ____________________ واضع عـلم الـنـفـس التحليلي /‏ 

ــ فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

ــ فريدريك هـوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

ــ فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المـسـجـل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

ــ فـون بـهـرنـغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألمـاني 

ــ فـون دريــبـل ____________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ فيتوريو بوتيـجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

ــ فـيـثاغــورس ____________________ مكتشف جـدول الضرب / أغـريـقي ‏ 

ــ فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك ( الأستيكة ) / برتغالي ‏ 

ــ فيـلـونار نـدورث _________________ مخترع الـتـلـفـاز /‏ 

ــ هيـبـولت فــــيزو _________________ حـدد سـرعـة الضـوء / 1849 / فرنسي 


‏( ك ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ كـارل انـدرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجـب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـارل بـيـنز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألمـاني 

ــ كـارل لانـد شتاينر ________________ مكـتـشـف فصائل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كـافـنـديس _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

ــ كــرمـانـاك _____________________ مخترع لـعـبة الشطرنـج /‏ 

ــ كـــريـــــــد _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نقل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر عـلامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كـوبـا /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

ــ كـريـسـتـوفـــوري ________________ مخترع الـبـيـانـو / 1710 / ايـطـالي 

ــ كـريــل _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نـقـل الـدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـلـــــود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

ــ كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

ــ كــوبـــــــر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقـت /‏ 

ــ كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

ــ كـــيــــــلـر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ل ) ‏ 

‏ 
ــ لابـــلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعـة الشمسية /‏ 

ــ لا د د _____________________ مخترع قـلـم الحـبر /‏ 

ــ لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

ــ لوفــلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

ــ لانــــــد _____________________ مخترع القلم الجـاف /‏ 

ــ لانـســتن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

ــ لانـيـــــك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

ــ لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجـود الـتـيـار الكهربائي / ايـطالي ‏ 

ــ لويـس باسـتور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

ــ لويـس بــريـــل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

ــ لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عـملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ــ ليفـنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 

‏( م ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ مـاجـلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتـغـالي 

ــ مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس عـلم التشريح المجهري / ايـطالي 

ــ ماركوس تيـرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ــ ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديـو / 1895 / ايـطـالي 

ــ ماري كوري & iexcl; بيـيـر كـوري _____ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنـسـيـان ‏ 

ــ مايكل انجلـو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايـطـالي 

ــ مايكل فـاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغـناطيسي / انجلـيـزي 

ــ محمد بـن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

ــ محمد بـن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفـر /‏ 

ــ مـنــديـلـيــف ______ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عـنصر أو عـدة عـناصر/ روسي 

ــ مــورس _____________________ مخترع الـتـلغـراف /‏ 

‏ 

‏( ن ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ نـولانـد بـوشـنال ________________ مخترع لعـبة الأتاري / ‏ 

ــ نيقـولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

ــ نيقولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر الـعـربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي 


‏( هـ ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ هـاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

ــ هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الـغـسـالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـانز لـيـبـرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هـولنـدي ‏ 

ــ هــانـكـوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ هايمان ليـبـمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هــايـنز فــورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

ــ هـرتـــــــز ____________________ مكـتـشـف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

ــ هرنانـدو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ــ هـ . ســيــلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

ــ هـنري بيكـيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعـة بيتـا / فرنسي 

ــ هـنري دونان ____________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية الصليب الأحمر / سـويـسـري ‏ 

ــ هـنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهـيـلـيـوم /‏ 

ــ هـنري مـــــل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

ــ هـنري هيـلـد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ هـوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في الـعـمليات الجراحية /‏ 

ــ هـولانــــــــــد ___________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـولـــــت ___________________ مبتكر الجـرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

ــ هـيـنج برانـد ___________________ مكتشف مادة الـفـوسفـور / 1669 / ألمـاني 


‏( و ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ وارنر فون سيمنـس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألمـاني 

ــ واطـــســـون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ــ ولـتر هــنـت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

ــ وليم جلـبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

ــ وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغـازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

ــ وليم هـارفي ____________________ مكـتـشـف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

ــ ولـيم هـــانـا ____________________ مبـتـكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ وليم هـرتشل ____________________ مكتشف الأشعـة تحت الحمراء / انجلـيزي ‏ 

ــ ويـــدغــــود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ــ ويــــلر ____________________ مخترع المروحـة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ــ ويليام بــويـنج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام مورجـان _________________ مبتكر لـعـبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ــ ويليام هيرتـشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ ويـليـس كاريـيـر ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ي ) ‏ 

‏ ــ يحـيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المـغـرب ‏ 

ــ يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعـواد الثـقاب / 1852 / سـويـدي 

ــ يوهان كـيـلر ____________________ مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألمـاني​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على المعلومات القيمة
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2009)

*مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏ 

‏ 
‏( أ ) ‏ 

ــ آرثــــــر ويـن _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطـعـة / 1913 / أمريكي 

ــ أبـوبـكر الـفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد شـاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفـغـانـيـة / 1747 / أفـغـاني ‏ 

ــ أحمد غــلـوش ___________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية منع المسكرات /‏ 

ــ أدوارد جــيــنر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجـدري /‏ 

ــ أراســـكـا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ أ . لافــــاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ــ ألـبــير مـارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي 

ــ أمـيديه بوليـيـه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

ــ أنـدريـه مـيشلين _________________ واضع عـلم خصائص الغـازات / فرنسي 

ــ أنـطـوان بيكريـل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

ــ أوسـتـوالـد ______________________ المؤسـس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ أوغـست برتـولـدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ ابراهيم بن الأغـلب _______________ مؤسـس دولة الأغـالبة / ‏ 

ــ ابـن الـنـفـيـس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ــ ابـن الـهــيـثــم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهـرة الانـعـكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ــ ابـن زهـــــــــر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجـرب / اندلسي 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص الـعـطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعـوية /‏ 

ــ ابـن يـونـــــس ___________________ مخترع رقـاص الـسـاعـة /‏ 

ــ ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غـير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

ــ إدوار تـيـلـلـر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ــ ادوارد باكويـل ___________________ مخترع نظام الـنـقـد الورقي / انجليزي 

ــ اسحاق سنجـر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجـلـيـزي 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن ___________________ مكتشف الـعـلاقة بين اللـون وتـشـتـت الـضوء ‏ 

ــ الإخـوة رايــت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

ــ الإخـوة روفــر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافـلام /‏ 

ــ الإخـوة مونتجولفـيـيـه ___________ مخترعـا الـبـالـون / 1783 / فرنسيـيـن 

ــ الإخـوة ويـلـبر ــ أورنـيـل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعـية / 1899 /‏ 

ــ الــبــابــلـيــون ___________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

ــ الخليل بن أحمد الفراهـيـدي _______ مبتكر عـلم الـعـروض /‏ 

ــ الـصـيـنـيـــون ___________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

ــ الـفـرد نـوبـــل ___________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

ــ الـفـونـسو دي سـوزا _____________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

ــ الكساندر جراهام بل _____________ مخترع الـتـلـفـون / 1887 / أمريكي 

ــ الكساندرو فليمنج _______________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ الكـسـنـدر بــان __________________ مكتشف الساعـة الكهربائية /‏ 

ــ الكسندر هامبولت _______________ مؤسس عـلم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

ــ اليساندرو فولـتـا _______________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايـطـالي 

ــ اليشا جريفز أوتيس _____________ مبتكر المصـعـد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ امريكو فسبوتشي _______________ مكتشف نهر الأمـازون / ايـطـالي 

ــ انريكو فـيرمي ___________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

ــ انطوان لافوازييـه _______________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ انـطـون مزن شرودر __________ مكتشف الـفـوسـفـور الأحـمـر / 1845 / نمساوي 

ــ اوتمار مرجوتثالر _______________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ــ ايجورسيكورسكي _______________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ــ ايـدهـمان كورتـيز _______________ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

ــ ايـنبـال كاراتــشي _______________ مبتكر الكاراكاتـير / ايـطـالي 

ــ ايـه دي تـوريــس _______________ مخترع الجـيـتـار / 1850 / اسـبـاني ‏ 

‏( ب ) ‏ 

ــ بــارديـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

ــ بـارســـتر ____________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

ــ بـاســـكال ____________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

ــ برتولو موديـان __________________ مكـتـشـف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

ــ بــرتـيـــن ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

ــ بــرقــوق ____________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

ــ بريستـلي ____________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

ــ بـطليموس الأول _________________ مؤسـس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قـادة الاسكندر ‏ 

ــ بـلانـكارد ____________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

ــ بـليـز باسكـال ____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

ــ بنيامين فرانكلين ________________ مخترع مانـعـة الصواعـق /‏ 

ــ بنيتوموسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

ــ بـــوديــن ____________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

ــ بــــورش ____________________ مخترع الـعـدسات ذات البـعـدين /‏ 

ــ بول جوليوس رويـتر _____________ مؤسـس وكالة رويـتر للانباء / 1851 / ألمـاني 

ــ بول مولـر ____________________ مكتشف مـادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

ــ بـــويــــــل _________ مكتشف مكونات الغـلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلـنـدي 

ــ بيدرو دي منـدوزا _______________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني 

‏( ت ) ‏ 

‏ ــ تايلـر يـونـج ____________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

ــ تــوريــشللي ____________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايـطـالـي 

ــ تـوماس اديـسـون ________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمـريكي 

ــ تومـــاس ســــانت ________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ تـيـودور بـلهارس ________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي 

‏( ج ) ‏ 

ــ جابرييل ليبمان ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك بابـنـيـه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معـل السرعـة / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك كونـتـيـه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

ــ جـاكـوب شيـك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جــــــالـيـلـيــو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايـطالي 

ــ جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العـطور / 1709 / ايـطـالي ‏ 

ــ جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ــ ج . بـيـــدلـــر ____________ مخترع آلة التصوير الـنـسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

ــ سـالفـيـنوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايـطـالي 

ــ جورج افرسـت ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعـلى قمة في الـعـالم / ‏ 

ــ جـورج ايـسـتمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

ــ جريجوري بـيتـكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـورج بولـمـان __________________ مخترع عـربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

ــ جـورج دانـلـوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخـة / اسكتلندي 

ــ جـورج سـتيـفـنـسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

ــ جـورج فـروسـت _________________ مخترع راديـو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـورج مـنـدل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

ــ جـوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

ــ جـوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

ــ جـوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

ــ جـون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـــــون بـــيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون المـلـون / أمريكي 

ــ جــــون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عـمى الألـوان / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ جـــــــون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـــون كابـوت ___________________ مكتشف كـنـدا / 1497 /‏ 

ــ جـــون لـيـسـلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

ــ جـــــون نابـير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

ــ جـــــون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعـواد الـثـقـاب /‏ 

ــ جـوهان جوتـنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألمـاني 

ــ جـــيــد ديـــزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

ــ جـيـر هــاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسـبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ جـيــســوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

ــ جيسي ريـنـــو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

ــ جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس فرانـسيـس _______________ مخترع الـتـوربيـن / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس كـــــوك _________________ مكتشف اسـترالـيـا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

ــ جيمس وات ___________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسـكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ جـين ساري فرينـا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا / 1850 / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏( د ) ‏ 

ــ داتــســون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجلـيزي 

ــ دانـيـال فهرنهايـت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهيت / ألمـاني 

ــ دفـيـد هـوجـس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ دوم بيـنـشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عـند الأسماك /‏ 

ــ دي تورنـست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ــ ديـــزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألمـاني 

‏( ر ) ‏ 

ــ راشـد الـغـنـوشـي ________________ مؤسـس حركة الاتجاه الاسـلامي بـتـونـس ‏ 

ــ رايـس أليلـوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

ــ رذرفـورد ____________ مكتشف أشـعـة ألــفــا و بـيـتـا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

ــ روبـرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسـس الحركة الكشفية في الـعـالم / انجـليزي ‏ 

ــ روبرت بــيري ___________________ مكـتـشـف الـقـطـب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

ــ روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثـومة الكولـيرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ روبرت هـــوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

ــ روجيه بـيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

ــ رودريجو دي باستـيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

ــ رولانـد هــــــل ___________________ مبتـكـر الـطـوابـع / ‏ 

ــ رونـتـجــن ___________________ مكتشف أشـعـة اكـس / 1895 / ألمـاني 

ــ ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

ــ ريـنـيـه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعـة الطبيب / فرنسي 
**‏( ز ) ‏ 
ــ زبـلـن ___________________ مخترع المنـطــاد / 1900 / ألمــاني

‏( س ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ ســــابـين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شـلل الأطفـال /‏ 

ــ سـانت بازيـل ___________________ مؤسـس أول مستشفى / يـوناني 

ــ سباستيـان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

ــ سـبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ــ ســتـانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ــ ستيـفـنـسـون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

ــ ســـــوان ___________________ مخترع الأشـعـة /‏ 

ــ سـيـث هانـت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعـة الدبابيس / أمريكي
‏( ش ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ شارلـز هـيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

ــ شارلـزجـوديـيـر ________________ مخترع المطاط المقـسي / 1893 /‏ 

ــ شالـنـبـرجر __________________ مخترع الـعـداد /‏ 

ــ شـا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعـة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

ــ شــــوكـــلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

ــ شـونبـيان _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الأوزون / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ص ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ صمويل مـورس ________________ مخترع الـتـلـغـراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ط ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ طـالــيـــس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي 

‏ ( ع ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ عـبـدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسـس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

ــ عــلي بن فـرنـاس _______________ أول من وصف عـملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ف ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ فـارادي ____________________ مخترع الديـنـامـو / 1830 / ‏ 

ــ فـارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ فـاسكودي جـاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتـغـالي ‏ 

ــ فرانسيسكو بيـزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

ــ فرانك روبرتـســون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)‏ 

ــ فـرديـنـانـد كاريــــه _______________ مخترع الـثـلاجـة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ فــرويـد ____________________ واضع عـلم الـنـفـس التحليلي /‏ 

ــ فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

ــ فريدريك هـوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

ــ فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المـسـجـل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

ــ فـون بـهـرنـغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألمـاني 

ــ فـون دريــبـل ____________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ فيتوريو بوتيـجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

ــ فـيـثاغــورس ____________________ مكتشف جـدول الضرب / أغـريـقي ‏ 

ــ فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك ( الأستيكة ) / برتغالي ‏ 

ــ فيـلـونار نـدورث _________________ مخترع الـتـلـفـاز /‏ 

ــ هيـبـولت فــــيزو _________________ حـدد سـرعـة الضـوء / 1849 / فرنسي 

‏( ك ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ كـارل انـدرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجـب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـارل بـيـنز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألمـاني 

ــ كـارل لانـد شتاينر ________________ مكـتـشـف فصائل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كـافـنـديس _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

ــ كــرمـانـاك _____________________ مخترع لـعـبة الشطرنـج /‏ 

ــ كـــريـــــــد _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نقل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر عـلامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كـوبـا /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

ــ كـريـسـتـوفـــوري ________________ مخترع الـبـيـانـو / 1710 / ايـطـالي 

ــ كـريــل _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نـقـل الـدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـلـــــود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

ــ كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

ــ كــوبـــــــر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقـت /‏ 

ــ كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

ــ كـــيــــــلـر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ل ) ‏ 

‏ 
ــ لابـــلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعـة الشمسية /‏ 

ــ لا د د _____________________ مخترع قـلـم الحـبر /‏ 

ــ لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

ــ لوفــلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

ــ لانــــــد _____________________ مخترع القلم الجـاف /‏ 

ــ لانـســتن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

ــ لانـيـــــك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

ــ لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجـود الـتـيـار الكهربائي / ايـطالي ‏ 

ــ لويـس باسـتور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

ــ لويـس بــريـــل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

ــ لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عـملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ــ ليفـنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 

‏( م ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ مـاجـلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتـغـالي 

ــ مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس عـلم التشريح المجهري / ايـطالي 

ــ ماركوس تيـرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ــ ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديـو / 1895 / ايـطـالي 

ــ ماري كوري & iexcl; بيـيـر كـوري _____ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنـسـيـان ‏ 

ــ مايكل انجلـو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايـطـالي 

ــ مايكل فـاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغـناطيسي / انجلـيـزي 

ــ محمد بـن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

ــ محمد بـن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفـر /‏ 

ــ مـنــديـلـيــف ______ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عـنصر أو عـدة عـناصر/ روسي 

ــ مــورس _____________________ مخترع الـتـلغـراف /‏ 

‏ 

‏( ن ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ نـولانـد بـوشـنال ________________ مخترع لعـبة الأتاري / ‏ 

ــ نيقـولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

ــ نيقولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر الـعـربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي 

‏( هـ ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ هـاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

ــ هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الـغـسـالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـانز لـيـبـرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هـولنـدي ‏ 

ــ هــانـكـوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ هايمان ليـبـمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هــايـنز فــورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

ــ هـرتـــــــز ____________________ مكـتـشـف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

ــ هرنانـدو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ــ هـ . ســيــلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

ــ هـنري بيكـيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعـة بيتـا / فرنسي 

ــ هـنري دونان ____________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية الصليب الأحمر / سـويـسـري ‏ 

ــ هـنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهـيـلـيـوم /‏ 

ــ هـنري مـــــل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

ــ هـنري هيـلـد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ هـوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في الـعـمليات الجراحية /‏ 

ــ هـولانــــــــــد ___________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـولـــــت ___________________ مبتكر الجـرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

ــ هـيـنج برانـد ___________________ مكتشف مادة الـفـوسفـور / 1669 / ألمـاني 

‏( و ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ وارنر فون سيمنـس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألمـاني 

ــ واطـــســـون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ــ ولـتر هــنـت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

ــ وليم جلـبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

ــ وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغـازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

ــ وليم هـارفي ____________________ مكـتـشـف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

ــ ولـيم هـــانـا ____________________ مبـتـكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ وليم هـرتشل ____________________ مكتشف الأشعـة تحت الحمراء / انجلـيزي ‏ 

ــ ويـــدغــــود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ــ ويــــلر ____________________ مخترع المروحـة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ــ ويليام بــويـنج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام مورجـان _________________ مبتكر لـعـبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ــ ويليام هيرتـشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ ويـليـس كاريـيـر ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ي ) ‏ 

‏ ــ يحـيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المـغـرب ‏ 

ــ يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعـواد الثـقاب / 1852 / سـويـدي 

ــ يوهان كـيـلر ____________________ مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألمـاني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميله يا جوجو 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله يا جوجو ​
> 
> ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*ميرسى يا كيرو  على مرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعب خدمتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير حبيبى*
**​


----------



## maro52 (26 مارس 2009)

*اختراعات ومخترعين*

انا حبيت اعمل موضوع عن الاختراعات والمخترعين حتي نحصل علي معلومات ويارب الموضوع يعجبكم 




(أ)

آرثر وين _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطعة / 1913 / أمريكي 

أبوبكر الفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

أحمد شاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفغانية / 1747 / أفغاني ‏ 

أحمد غلوش ___________________ مؤسس جمعية منع المسكرات /‏ 

أدوارد جينر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجدري /‏ 

أراسكا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

أ . لافاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ألبير مارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي  

أميديه بولييه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

أندريه ميشلين _________________ واضع علم خصائص الغازات / فرنسي 

أنطوان بيكريل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

أوستوالد ______________________ المؤسس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألماني ‏ 

أوغست برتولدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ابراهيم بن الأغلب _______________ مؤسس دولة الأغالبة / ‏ 

ابن النفيس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ابن الهيثم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الانعكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ابن زهر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجرب / اندلسي 

ابن سينا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص العطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ابن سينا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعوية /‏ 

ابن يونس ___________________ مخترع رقاص الساعة /‏ 

ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

إدوار تيللر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ادوارد باكويل ___________________ مخترع نظام النقد الورقي / انجليزي 

اسحاق سنجر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

اسحاق نيوتن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجليزي 

اسحاق نيوتن ___________________ مكتشف العلاقة بين اللون وتشتت الضوء ‏ 

الإخوة رايت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

الإخوة روفر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافلام /‏ 

الإخوة مونتجولفييه ___________ مخترعا البالون / 1783 / فرنسيين 

الإخوة ويلبر أورنيل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعية / 1899 /‏ 

البابليون ___________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي _______ مبتكر علم العروض /‏ 

الصينيون ___________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

الفرد نوبل ___________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

الفونسو دي سوزا _____________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

الكساندر جراهام بل _____________ مخترع التلفون / 1887 / أمريكي 

الكساندرو فليمنج _______________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكتلندي 

الكسندر بان __________________ مكتشف الساعة الكهربائية /‏ 

الكسندر هامبولت _______________ مؤسس علم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

اليساندرو فولتا _______________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايطالي 

اليشا جريفز أوتيس _____________ مبتكر المصعد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

امريكو فسبوتشي _______________ مكتشف نهر الأمازون / ايطالي 

انريكو فيرمي ___________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

انطوان لافوازييه _______________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

‏ انطوان لافوازييه _______________مكتشف فائدة الأوكسيجين في الاحتراق .‏ 

انطون مزن شرودر __________ مكتشف الفوسفور الأحمر / 1845 / نمساوي 

اوتمار مرجوتثالر _______________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ايجورسيكورسكي _______________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ايدهمان كورتيز _______________ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

اينبال كاراتشي _______________ مبتكر الكاراكاتير / ايطالي 

ايه دي توريس _______________ مخترع الجيتار / 1850 / اسباني ‏ 

‏ 



****************
‏( ب ) ‏ 

باردين ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

بارستر ____________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

باسكال ____________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

برتولو موديان __________________ مكتشف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

برتين ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

برقوق ____________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

بريستلي ____________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

بطليموس الأول _________________ مؤسس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قادة الاسكندر ‏ 

بلانكارد ____________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

بليز باسكال ____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

بنيامين فرانكلين ________________ مخترع مانعة الصواعق /‏ 

بنيتو موسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

بودين ____________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

بورش ____________________ مخترع العدسات ذات البعدين /‏ 

بول جوليوس رويتر _____________ مؤسس وكالة رويتر للانباء / 1851 / ألماني 

بول مولر ____________________ مكتشف مادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

بويل __________________ مكتشف مكونات الغلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلندي 

بيدرو دي مندوزا _______________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني



********************
‏( ت ) ‏ 

تايلر يونج ____________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

توريشللي ____________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايطالي 

توماس اديسون ________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمريكي 

توماس سانت ________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

تيودور بلهارس ________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي




****************
‏( ج ) ‏ 

جابرييل ليبمان ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

جاك بابنيه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معل السرعة / فرنسي 

جاك كونتيه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

جاكوب شيك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

جاليليو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايطالي 

جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العطور / 1709 / ايطالي ‏ 

جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ج . بيدلر _________________ مخترع آلة التصوير النسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

سالفينوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايطالي 

جورج افرست ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعلى قمة في العالم /

جورج ايستمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

جريجوري بيتكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي 

جورج بولمان __________________ مخترع عربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

جورج دانلوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخة / اسكتلندي 

جورج ستيفنسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

جورج فروست _________________ مخترع راديو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

جورج مندل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

جوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

جوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

جوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

جون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي ()2

جون بيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون الملون / أمريكي 

جون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عمى الألوان / انجليزي ‏ 

جون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

جون كابوت ___________________ مكتشف كندا / 1497 /‏ 

جون ليسلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

جون نابير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

جون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعواد الثقاب /‏ 

جوهان جوتنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألماني 

جيد ديزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

جير هاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

جيسوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

جيسي رينو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

جيمس فرانسيس _______________ مخترع التوربين / أمريكي ‏ 

جيمس كوك _________________ مكتشف استراليا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

جيمس وات _______________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسكتلندي 

جيمس وات ________________‏ مكتشف تركيب الماء /‏ 

جين ساري فرينا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا (العطر) / 1850 / ألماني ‏ 
********************
‏( د ) ‏ 

داتسون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجليزي 

دانيال فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهايت / ألماني 

دفيد هوجس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

دوم بينشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عند الأسماك /‏ 

دي تورنست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ديزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألماني




*******************
‏( ر ) ‏ 

راشد الغنوشي ________________ مؤسس حركة الاتجاه الاسلامي بتونس ‏

رايس أليلوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

رذرفورد ____________ مكتشف أشعة ألفا و بيتا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

رزرفورد _____________‏ مكتشف تركيب الذرة .‏ 

روبرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسس الحركة الكشفية في العالم / انجليزي ‏ 

روبرت بيري ___________________ مكتشف القطب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثومة الكوليرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألماني ‏ 

روبرت هوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

روجيه بيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

رودريجو دي باستيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

رولاند هل ___________________ مبتكر الطوابع / ‏ 

رونتجن ___________________ مكتشف أشعة اكس / 1895 / ألماني 

ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

رينيه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعة الطبيب / فرنسي




*****************
‏( ز ) ‏ 

زبلن ___________________ مخترع المنطاد / 1900 / ألماني 




******************
‏( س ) ‏ 

سابين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شلل الأطفال /‏ 

سانت بازيل ___________________ مؤسس أول مستشفى / يوناني 

سباستيان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

سبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ستانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ستيفنسون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

سوان ___________________ مخترع الأشعة /‏ 

سيث هانت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعة الدبابيس / أمريكي



*********************
‏( ش ) ‏ 

شارلز هيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

شارلزجوديير ________________ مخترع المطاط المقسي / 1893 /‏ 

شالنبرجر __________________ مخترع العداد /‏ 

شا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

شوكلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

شونبيان _____________________ مكتشف غاز الأوزون / ألماني ‏ 

‏ 



******************
‏( ص ) ‏ 

صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

صمويل مورس ________________ مخترع التلغراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 



*******************
‏( ط ) ‏ 

طاليس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي




********************
‏ ( ع ) ‏ 

عبدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

علي بن فرناس _______________ أول من وصف عملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 



*******************
‏( ف ) ‏ 

فارادي ____________________ مخترع الدينامو / 1830 / ‏ 

فارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

فاسكودي جاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتغالي ‏ 

فرانسيسكو بيزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

فرانك روبرتسون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)

فرديناند كاريه _______________ مخترع الثلاجة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

فرويد ____________________ واضع علم النفس التحليلي /‏ 

فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

فريدريك هوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المسجل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

فون بهرنغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألماني 

فون دريبل ____________________ مخترع الغواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

فيتوريو بوتيجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

فيثاغورس ____________________ مكتشف جدول الضرب / أغريقي ‏ 

فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك / برتغالي ‏ 

فيلونار ندورث _________________ مخترع التلفاز /‏ 

هيبولت فيزو _________________ حدد سرعة الضوء / 1849 / فرنسي



*********************
‏( ك ) ‏ 

كارل اندرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏  

كارل بينز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألماني 

كارل لاند شتاينر ________________ مكتشف فصائل الدم /‏ 

كافنديس _____________________ مكتشف غاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

كرماناك _____________________ مخترع لعبة الشطرنج /‏ 

كريد _____________________ مكتشف عملية نقل الدم /‏ 

كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر علامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كوبا /‏ 

كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

كريستوفوري ________________ مخترع البيانو / 1710 / ايطالي 

كريل _____________________ مكتشف عملية نقل الدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

كلود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

كوبر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقت /‏ 

كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

كيلر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏


----------



## maro52 (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: اختراعات ومخترعين*





‏( ل ) ‏ 

لابلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعة الشمسية /‏ 

لادد ________________________ مخترع قلم الحبر /‏ 

لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

لوفلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

لاند _____________________ مخترع القلم الجاف /‏ 

لانستن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

لانيك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجود التيار الكهربائي / ايطالي ‏ 

لويس باستور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

لويس بريل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ليفنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 


**********************
‏( م ) ‏ 

ماجلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتغالي 

مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس علم التشريح المجهري / ايطالي 

ماركوس تيرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديو / 1895 / ايطالي 

ماري كوري & بيير كوري __________ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنسيان ‏ 

مايكل انجلو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايطالي 

مايكل فاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغناطيسي / انجليزي 

محمد بن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

محمد بن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفر /‏ 

منديليف ___________ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عنصر أو عدة عناصر/ روسي 

مورس _____________________ مخترع التلغراف /‏ 

‏ 


*************************
‏( ن ) ‏ 

نولاند بوشنال ________________ مخترع لعبة الأتاري   

نيكولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

نيكولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر العربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي




*********************
‏( هـ ) ‏ 

هاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الغسالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

هانز ليبرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هولندي ‏ 

هانكوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

هايمان ليبمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

هاينز فورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

هرتز ____________________ مكتشف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

هرناندو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ه . سيلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

هنري بيكيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعة بيتا / فرنسي 

هنري دونان ____________________ مؤسس جمعية الصليب الأحمر / سويسري ‏ 

هنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهيليوم /‏ 

هنري مل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

هنري هيلد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألماني ‏ 

هوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في العمليات الجراحية /‏ 

هولاند ___________________ مخترع الغواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

هولت ___________________ مبتكر الجرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

هينج براند ___________________ مكتشف مادة الفوسفور / 1669 / ألماني 




******************
‏( و ) ‏ 

وارنر فون سيمنس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألماني 

واطسون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ولتر هنت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

وليم جلبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

وليم هارفي ____________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

وليم هانا ____________________ مبتكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

وليم هرتشل _____ مكتشف الأشعة تحت الحمراء / انجليزي ‏ ‏ مكتشف كوكب أورانوس .‏ 

ويدغود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ويلر ____________________ مخترع المروحة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ويليام بوينج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ويليام مورجان _________________ مبتكر لعبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ويليام هيرتشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ويليس كاريير ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 


*******************
‏( ي ) ‏ 

يحيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المغرب ‏ 

يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعواد الثقاب / 1852 / سويدي 

يوهان كيلر ________________ مكتشف مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألماني


منقول


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اختراعات ومخترعين*

*شكرا لتعب خدمتك اختى العزيزة *
*ولكن الموضوع*
*مكرر*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اختراعات ومخترعين*

عذراا مكرر
يغلق ويحذف لاحقا


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2009)

*Zezza*

*شكرااا عالمعلومات دي*

*كده الواحد بقلب جامد يروح يقدم في برامج المسابقات في المعلومات العامة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2009)

*Come with me*

*I am sorry*

*كتبت الأسم غلط*

*أصلي دخلت على موضوعك من خلال اللينك بتاعه اللي موجود في موضوع (مخترعين) للأخت زيززا*

*معلشي سامحني مكنتش آقصد*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يزيد و يبارك ...
كل هدول مخترعين 
ههههههههههههه


مشكور يا جوجو​*


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *come with me*​
> 
> *i am sorry*​
> *كتبت الأسم غلط*​
> ...


**
*مافى اسف بين الاخوات*
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*والحكاية مو مستهلة كل هاد اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*شكراااااااااا لمرورك امى العزيزة *
*نوتينى *
*وبيسعدنى وجودك اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ربنا يزيد و يبارك ...​*
> *كل هدول مخترعين *
> *ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


*ميرسىلمرورك اختى العزيزة روز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

_*شكرا جداعلى المعلومه *_

*يا come with me* 
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز كوك على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## لي شربل (1 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك جوجو كتييييييييييير
موضوع مهم جدا ..........
لكن شو يا اللي عملتو هون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما بتعمل شي كامل بنوب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
نسيت حدا كتير مهم تكتب اسمو هون 
نسيت تكتب اسم جوجو يا اللي تعب كتييييييييير
مشان يجمع كل هادول المخترعون مع اختراعاتهم .
ههههههههههه .
بدي نشكر الرب يا اللي اعطي للعلماء معرفة ورغبة ومحبة 
ليقدموا للبشرية مخترعات كتير تساعد ع تقدم الحياة .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة جوجو .*​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى لكلمتك الجميلة يا لى شربل عن جد فعلا بستمتع اكتير بمشاركاتك الجميلة *
*لكنى ماتعبتش ولا شيئ يا استاذة *
*دة موضوع منقول يعنى مافى اى تعب خالص*
*بعرف انقل *
*لكنى مو بعرف اصنع شيئ*
**
*شكرا الك اكتير *
*شرفنى وجودك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمت بود​


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز وليم*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جوجو
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا كليمو لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## ponponayah (2 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااائعة جداااااا
ميرسى جدا يا جوجو 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا يا بونبوناية المنتدى *
*نورتينى بمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## alhor (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

*مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏ 

‏ 
‏( أ ) ‏ 

ــ آرثــــــر ويـن _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطـعـة / 1913 / أمريكي 

ــ أبـوبـكر الـفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

ــ أحمد شـاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفـغـانـيـة / 1747 / أفـغـاني ‏ 

ــ أحمد غــلـوش ___________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية منع المسكرات /‏ 

ــ أدوارد جــيــنر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجـدري /‏ 

ــ أراســـكـا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ أ . لافــــاران__ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ــ ألـبــير مـارش_ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي 

ــ أمـيديه بوليـيـه مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

ــ أنـدريـه مـيشلين _____ واضع عـلم خصائص الغـازات / فرنسي 

ــ أنـطـوان بيكريـل_____ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

ــ أوسـتـوالـد____ المؤسـس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ أوغـست برتـولـدي___ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ ابراهيم بن الأغـلب___ مؤسـس دولة الأغـالبة / ‏ 

ــ ابـن الـنـفـيـس _ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ــ ابـن الـهــيـثــم_ مكتشف ظاهـرة الانـعـكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ــ ابـن زهـــــــــر _ مكتشف جرثومة الجـرب / اندلسي 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا ___ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص الـعـطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ــ ابـن ســـيـــنــا _ مكتشف الطفيلية المعـوية /‏ 

ــ ابـن يـونـــــس _ مخترع رقـاص الـسـاعـة /‏ 

ــ ادمون بيكيريل_ مبتكر الصور الملونة غـير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

ــ إدوار تـيـلـلـر __ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ــ ادوارد باكويـل_ مخترع نظام الـنـقـد الورقي / انجليزي 

ــ اسحاق سنجـر_ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن_ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجـلـيـزي 

ــ اسحاق نيوتـن _ مكتشف الـعـلاقة بين اللـون وتـشـتـت الـضوء ‏ 

ــ الإخـوة رايــت _ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

ــ الإخـوة روفــر _ مخترع آلة تصوير الافـلام /‏ 

ــ الإخـوة مونتجولفـيـيـه _____ مخترعـا الـبـالـون / 1783 / فرنسيـيـن 

ــ الإخـوة ويـلـبر ــ أورنـيـل___ مصمما الطائرات الشراعـية / 1899 /‏ 

ــ الــبــابــلـيــون_ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

ــ الخليل بن أحمد الفراهـيـدي _ مبتكر عـلم الـعـروض /‏ 

ــ الـصـيـنـيـــون_ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

ــ الـفـرد نـوبـــل _ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

ــ الـفـونـسو دي سـوزا _ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

ــ الكساندر جراهام بل _ مخترع الـتـلـفـون / 1887 / أمريكي 

ــ الكساندرو فليمنج ___ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ الكـسـنـدر بــان مكتشف الساعـة الكهربائية /‏ 

ــ الكسندر هامبولت___ مؤسس عـلم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

ــ اليساندرو فولـتـا___ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايـطـالي 

ــ اليشا جريفز أوتيس _ مبتكر المصـعـد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ امريكو فسبوتشي ___ مكتشف نهر الأمـازون / ايـطـالي 

ــ انريكو فـيرمي _ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

ــ انطوان لافوازييـه___ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ انـطـون مزن شرودر ____ مكتشف الـفـوسـفـور الأحـمـر / 1845 / نمساوي 

ــ اوتمار مرجوتثالر ___ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ــ ايجورسيكورسكي___ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ــ ايـدهـمان كورتـيز ___ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

ــ ايـنبـال كاراتــشي ___ مبتكر الكاراكاتـير / ايـطـالي 

ــ ايـه دي تـوريــس ___ مخترع الجـيـتـار / 1850 / اسـبـاني ‏ 

‏( ب ) ‏ 

ــ بــارديـــن__ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

ــ بـارســـتر__ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

ــ بـاســـكال__ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

ــ برتولو موديـان مكـتـشـف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

ــ بــرتـيـــن__ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

ــ بــرقــوق __ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

ــ بريستـلي__ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

ــ بـطليموس الأول _____ مؤسـس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قـادة الاسكندر ‏ 

ــ بـلانـكارد__ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

ــ بـليـز باسكـال __ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

ــ بنيامين فرانكلين____ مخترع مانـعـة الصواعـق /‏ 

ــ بنيتوموسوليني مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

ــ بـــوديــن__ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

ــ بــــورش__ مخترع الـعـدسات ذات البـعـدين /‏ 

ــ بول جوليوس رويـتر _ مؤسـس وكالة رويـتر للانباء / 1851 / ألمـاني 

ــ بول مولـر__ مكتشف مـادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

ــ بـــويــــــل ___ مكتشف مكونات الغـلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلـنـدي 

ــ بيدرو دي منـدوزا ___ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني 

‏( ت ) ‏ 

‏ ــ تايلـر يـونـج __ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

ــ تــوريــشللي__ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايـطـالـي 

ــ تـوماس اديـسـون ____ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمـريكي 

ــ تومـــاس ســــانت____ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ تـيـودور بـلهارس____ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي 

‏( ج ) ‏ 

ــ جابرييل ليبمان_ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك بابـنـيـه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معـل السرعـة / فرنسي 

ــ جــــاك كونـتـيـه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

ــ جـاكـوب شيـك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جــــــالـيـلـيــو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايـطالي 

ــ جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العـطور / 1709 / ايـطـالي ‏ 

ــ جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ــ ج . بـيـــدلـــر ____________ مخترع آلة التصوير الـنـسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

ــ سـالفـيـنوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايـطـالي 

ــ جورج افرسـت ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعـلى قمة في الـعـالم / ‏ 

ــ جـورج ايـسـتمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

ــ جريجوري بـيتـكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـورج بولـمـان __________________ مخترع عـربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

ــ جـورج دانـلـوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخـة / اسكتلندي 

ــ جـورج سـتيـفـنـسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

ــ جـورج فـروسـت _________________ مخترع راديـو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـورج مـنـدل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

ــ جـوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

ــ جـوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

ــ جـوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

ــ جـون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي (2)‏ 

ــ جـــــون بـــيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون المـلـون / أمريكي 

ــ جــــون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عـمى الألـوان / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ جـــــــون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جـــون كابـوت ___________________ مكتشف كـنـدا / 1497 /‏ 

ــ جـــون لـيـسـلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

ــ جـــــون نابـير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

ــ جـــــون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعـواد الـثـقـاب /‏ 

ــ جـوهان جوتـنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألمـاني 

ــ جـــيــد ديـــزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

ــ جـيـر هــاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسـبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ جـيــســوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

ــ جيسي ريـنـــو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

ــ جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس فرانـسيـس _______________ مخترع الـتـوربيـن / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ جيمس كـــــوك _________________ مكتشف اسـترالـيـا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

ــ جيمس وات ___________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسـكـتـلـنـدي 

ــ جـين ساري فرينـا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا / 1850 / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏( د ) ‏ 

ــ داتــســون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجلـيزي 

ــ دانـيـال فهرنهايـت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهيت / ألمـاني 

ــ دفـيـد هـوجـس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ دوم بيـنـشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عـند الأسماك /‏ 

ــ دي تورنـست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ــ ديـــزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألمـاني 

‏( ر ) ‏ 

ــ راشـد الـغـنـوشـي ________________ مؤسـس حركة الاتجاه الاسـلامي بـتـونـس ‏ 

ــ رايـس أليلـوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

ــ رذرفـورد ____________ مكتشف أشـعـة ألــفــا و بـيـتـا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

ــ روبـرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسـس الحركة الكشفية في الـعـالم / انجـليزي ‏ 

ــ روبرت بــيري ___________________ مكـتـشـف الـقـطـب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

ــ روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثـومة الكولـيرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ روبرت هـــوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

ــ روجيه بـيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

ــ رودريجو دي باستـيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

ــ رولانـد هــــــل ___________________ مبتـكـر الـطـوابـع / ‏ 

ــ رونـتـجــن ___________________ مكتشف أشـعـة اكـس / 1895 / ألمـاني 

ــ ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

ــ ريـنـيـه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعـة الطبيب / فرنسي 
‏( ز ) ‏ 
ــ زبـلـن ___________________ مخترع المنـطــاد / 1900 / ألمــاني

‏( س ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ ســــابـين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شـلل الأطفـال /‏ 

ــ سـانت بازيـل ___________________ مؤسـس أول مستشفى / يـوناني 

ــ سباستيـان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

ــ سـبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ــ ســتـانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ــ ستيـفـنـسـون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

ــ ســـــوان ___________________ مخترع الأشـعـة /‏ 

ــ سـيـث هانـت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعـة الدبابيس / أمريكي
‏( ش ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ شارلـز هـيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

ــ شارلـزجـوديـيـر ________________ مخترع المطاط المقـسي / 1893 /‏ 

ــ شالـنـبـرجر __________________ مخترع الـعـداد /‏ 

ــ شـا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعـة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

ــ شــــوكـــلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

ــ شـونبـيان _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الأوزون / ألمـاني ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ص ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ صمويل مـورس ________________ مخترع الـتـلـغـراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ط ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ طـالــيـــس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي 

‏ ( ع ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ عـبـدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسـس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

ــ عــلي بن فـرنـاس _______________ أول من وصف عـملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 

‏ 

‏( ف ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ فـارادي ____________________ مخترع الديـنـامـو / 1830 / ‏ 

ــ فـارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

ــ فـاسكودي جـاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتـغـالي ‏ 

ــ فرانسيسكو بيـزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

ــ فرانك روبرتـســون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)‏ 

ــ فـرديـنـانـد كاريــــه _______________ مخترع الـثـلاجـة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

ــ فــرويـد ____________________ واضع عـلم الـنـفـس التحليلي /‏ 

ــ فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

ــ فريدريك هـوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

ــ فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المـسـجـل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

ــ فـون بـهـرنـغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألمـاني 

ــ فـون دريــبـل ____________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ فيتوريو بوتيـجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

ــ فـيـثاغــورس ____________________ مكتشف جـدول الضرب / أغـريـقي ‏ 

ــ فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك ( الأستيكة ) / برتغالي ‏ 

ــ فيـلـونار نـدورث _________________ مخترع الـتـلـفـاز /‏ 

ــ هيـبـولت فــــيزو _________________ حـدد سـرعـة الضـوء / 1849 / فرنسي 

‏( ك ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ كـارل انـدرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجـب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـارل بـيـنز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألمـاني 

ــ كـارل لانـد شتاينر ________________ مكـتـشـف فصائل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كـافـنـديس _____________________ مكتشف غـاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

ــ كــرمـانـاك _____________________ مخترع لـعـبة الشطرنـج /‏ 

ــ كـــريـــــــد _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نقل الـدم /‏ 

ــ كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر عـلامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كـوبـا /‏ 

ــ كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

ــ كـريـسـتـوفـــوري ________________ مخترع الـبـيـانـو / 1710 / ايـطـالي 

ــ كـريــل _____________________ مكتشف عـملية نـقـل الـدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ كـلـــــود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

ــ كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

ــ كــوبـــــــر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقـت /‏ 

ــ كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

ــ كـــيــــــلـر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ل ) ‏ 

‏ 
ــ لابـــلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعـة الشمسية /‏ 

ــ لا د د _____________________ مخترع قـلـم الحـبر /‏ 

ــ لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

ــ لوفــلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

ــ لانــــــد _____________________ مخترع القلم الجـاف /‏ 

ــ لانـســتن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

ــ لانـيـــــك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

ــ لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجـود الـتـيـار الكهربائي / ايـطالي ‏ 

ــ لويـس باسـتور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

ــ لويـس بــريـــل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

ــ لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عـملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ــ ليفـنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 

‏( م ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ مـاجـلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتـغـالي 

ــ مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس عـلم التشريح المجهري / ايـطالي 

ــ ماركوس تيـرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ــ ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديـو / 1895 / ايـطـالي 

ــ ماري كوري & iexcl; بيـيـر كـوري _____ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنـسـيـان ‏ 

ــ مايكل انجلـو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايـطـالي 

ــ مايكل فـاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغـناطيسي / انجلـيـزي 

ــ محمد بـن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

ــ محمد بـن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفـر /‏ 

ــ مـنــديـلـيــف ______ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عـنصر أو عـدة عـناصر/ روسي 

ــ مــورس _____________________ مخترع الـتـلغـراف /‏ 

‏ 

‏( ن ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ نـولانـد بـوشـنال ________________ مخترع لعـبة الأتاري / ‏ 

ــ نيقـولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

ــ نيقولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر الـعـربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي 

‏( هـ ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ هـاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

ــ هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الـغـسـالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـانز لـيـبـرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هـولنـدي ‏ 

ــ هــانـكـوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ هايمان ليـبـمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هــايـنز فــورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

ــ هـرتـــــــز ____________________ مكـتـشـف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

ــ هرنانـدو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ــ هـ . ســيــلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

ــ هـنري بيكـيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعـة بيتـا / فرنسي 

ــ هـنري دونان ____________________ مؤسـس جمـعـية الصليب الأحمر / سـويـسـري ‏ 

ــ هـنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهـيـلـيـوم /‏ 

ــ هـنري مـــــل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

ــ هـنري هيـلـد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألمـاني ‏ 

ــ هـوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في الـعـمليات الجراحية /‏ 

ــ هـولانــــــــــد ___________________ مخترع الـغـواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ هـولـــــت ___________________ مبتكر الجـرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

ــ هـيـنج برانـد ___________________ مكتشف مادة الـفـوسفـور / 1669 / ألمـاني 

‏( و ) ‏ 

‏ 

ــ وارنر فون سيمنـس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألمـاني 

ــ واطـــســـون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ــ ولـتر هــنـت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

ــ وليم جلـبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

ــ وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغـازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

ــ وليم هـارفي ____________________ مكـتـشـف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

ــ ولـيم هـــانـا ____________________ مبـتـكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

ــ وليم هـرتشل ____________________ مكتشف الأشعـة تحت الحمراء / انجلـيزي ‏ 

ــ ويـــدغــــود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ــ ويــــلر ____________________ مخترع المروحـة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ــ ويليام بــويـنج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ــ ويليام مورجـان _________________ مبتكر لـعـبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ــ ويليام هيرتـشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ــ ويـليـس كاريـيـر ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 
‏( ي ) ‏ 

‏ ــ يحـيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المـغـرب ‏ 

ــ يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعـواد الثـقاب / 1852 / سـويـدي 

ــ يوهان كـيـلر ____________________ مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألمـانى*​*منقووووووووووول للافادة*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مخـترعون واخـتراعات ‏*

ميرسي يا نيتا
موضوع مهم

تم الدمج


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات رائعه جداا
شكرااااا
سلام ونعمه


----------

